
Augmented reality could help you learn to dance better - curiouslurker
http://mashable.com/2017/07/09/dance-reality-arkit-app/?param=july-10-2017
======
andydeveloper
When is Apple releasing iGlasses?

------
chicagogal
This should be on Apple's upcoming iGlasses ;)

